# What Is The Best Wax For Out Outback?



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I need to put on more wax then what comes in the wash soap/wax stuff I use to clean my Outback. I would like to use something that will help protect againest the hot direct sun we get here in CA. Can I use a auto paste wax or should I use something made just for fiberglass. I also have problem with dirt getting into the Caulking, seems to stick to all the caulk around the trailer and doesn't look very good.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Lets see...protection from the sun in Yuba City.







I'm thinking 8 inch cinder block walls on all sides with a composition roof. The building will need to be air conditioned to keep the rubber on your tires from melting. 
My sister lives in Marysville. We spent 4 days at her place, 115 degrees every day.







perhaps some sort of underground storage.

Alright. My RV repair dude likes anything with carnuba wax. I use a cover so the OB stays fairly clean.
Thanks for letting me dog Yuba City,








Brian


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Bill, I had the same trouble with the "Couch-Potato Wax" (Soap+Wax). The wax in it bonds with the silicone caulk, and turns it dark. I finally quit using it. Now I wash with regular automotive-type soap, and wax with regular car wax, careful to keep the wax off the caulk as much as possible. Hopefully, over time, the caulking will come clean.

Bob


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

So THAT'S why my caulk has black specks in it. I always wondered. So what is the best way to keep the fiberglass shiney? The front of my TT has a uniformly dull finish, except in one corner (for some reason). The rest of the trailer is shiny and clean. I have cleaned and waxed it a couple of times a year. It is almost as though the clear coat is gone.

Reverie


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Reverie said:


> So THAT'S why my caulk has black specks in it. I always wondered. So what is the best way to keep the fiberglass shiney? The front of my TT has a uniformly dull finish, except in one corner (for some reason). The rest of the trailer is shiny and clean. I have cleaned and waxed it a couple of times a year. It is almost as though the clear coat is gone.
> 
> Reverie


The front of mine is getting a little dull also, even with a couple coats of wax a year. I attribute it to two things: The front gets blasted with 60+ MPH dust particles, sand, love bugs, etc., and due to the slope of the upper half can get more sun when it is high in the sky during the summer months. Of course the sun exposure depends on where, and what direction, you park it.

Bob


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Years ago, when a similar question came up, Vern (the guy who started Outbackers.com) recommended a product called ProtectAll. I've used it ever since. It is extremely easy to use (wipe on/wipe off) and contains carnuba wax. The stuff leaves a nice shine and is also fairly inexpensive. It can be purchased at Wal-Mart or probably at the other box stores too I'm guessing.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

We really like the liquid Nu Finish. Just a cleaning comment - I read in Trailer Life that an excellent way to remove bugs and black streaks is to put a bar of Lava Soap in an old sock. I bought the Lava soap but haven't tried it yet. Plan to check it out this weekend.

-Hope


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I have to admit that I would be really, really nervous cleaning my trailer with "Lava" soap. Let us know how that turns out.

Reverie


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

We use a fiberglass cleaner made for boat hulls and ClearCoat. Does a great job and, so far, no yucky caulking discoloration on this TT. We also use a rotary buffer (with a VERY soft cloth), keeping it away from the caulking and decals, and use a thingy (technical term for a "whatsit"), with got a rubber "chisel" tip on one end and a brush on the other, to clean out the caulking and around the moulding, windows/doors and the edges of the decals.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Reverie said:


> I have to admit that I would be really, really nervous cleaning my trailer with "Lava" soap. Let us know how that turns out.
> 
> Reverie


would never wash whole trailer - just use very lightly in a sock to remove a bug or black streak.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I have been very happy with "Heavy-duty Cleaner and Wax". I have been using this produce for years and I love it. When you apply it, it removed all the oxidation and leaves a very nice shinny surface. I pick it up at my local RV dealer for just about the same price as you can find it for online. Good luck and "wax on...wax off...wax on...wax off".


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

NuFinish for wax, easy on and off

Bugs, I used the Magic Eraser keeping it wet like you were wet sanding. 8000 miles of bugs from last summers trip, I cleaned the entire front spotless in 15 min.









John


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

My dealer threw in a bottle of Gel-Gloss when we bought the TT. I finally had a chance to use it a couple of weeks ago and it did a great job. 1/2 a bottle covered the whole TT, easy on/easy off, contains carnuba wax, and it's formulated for fiberglass. You can find it at Wally World and most automotive stores for about $6.


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

I use Nu-Finish once or twice a year and the trailer looks mighty fine...

I saw the Lava idea in the magazine too. I'm with Nick on that one...I wouldn't do it. I can just feel it grinding away some clearcoat.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

ProtectAll

Easy to apply and fast.

Ed


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Airboss said:


> My dealer threw in a bottle of Gel-Gloss when we bought the TT. I finally had a chance to use it a couple of weeks ago and it did a great job. 1/2 a bottle covered the whole TT, easy on/easy off, contains carnuba wax, and it's formulated for fiberglass. You can find it at Wally World and most automotive stores for about $6.


Our local RV parts place said the gel gloss is the way to go.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Boat wax---real wax!

I use Macguires (spelling?) .


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Protectall. They use to have it at 'china-mart' .
Gel Gloss is good too.


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

borntorv said:


> Years ago, when a similar question came up, Vern (the guy who started Outbackers.com) recommended a product called ProtectAll. I've used it ever since. It is extremely easy to use (wipe on/wipe off) and contains carnuba wax. The stuff leaves a nice shine and is also fairly inexpensive. It can be purchased at Wal-Mart or probably at the other box stores too I'm guessing.


X2 Great product


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I use NuFinish twice a year. Easy on and easy off and priced right. Twice a year is important IMHO.

For bugs... seriously try a bounce dryer sheet on a flat brush/handle.


----------



## marks (Nov 20, 2006)

ProtectAll works great. It even states "Treats - rubber" so I use it on the rubber roof.

I was so impressed with it, I use it on my truck instead of wax. I even did the windshield and noticed the water would bead up pretty much all winter.


----------

